# Paulina mit 75E aus Glauchau - Oliver Geissen Sendung (30.05.2009 und 28.12.2007)



## sga5 (31 März 2010)

In der Sendung hat es geheissen, Paulina macht auch erotische Shootings bzw. oben ohne Fotos - Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wo sind diese Fotos zu sehen?


----------



## Revenche (31 März 2010)

Wer um Himmels Willen ist Paulina?


----------



## sga5 (31 März 2010)

Paulina ist ein süsses XL-Model von dem ich gern mehr sehen würde :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (1 Apr. 2010)

sie meinst du?

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3040579/Paulina_20_Jahre_75E


----------



## sga5 (2 Apr. 2010)

Ja, genau die meine ich! Viel mehr als diese eine und noch ein weiteres Video von der Oliver-Geissen Show hab ich leider auch nicht gefunden - interessant wäre die Fotos die sie gemacht hat, von denen sie in der Sendung erzählt - sie meinte was von erotischen - oben ohne - und Dessous Fotos ind diversen Zeitschriften und Katalogen. Leider hab ich diese bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden :-(


----------



## Buterfly (2 Apr. 2010)

Ohne dir die Hoffnung nehmen zu wollen, glaub ich dass es sehr schwer werden wird, da was vernünftiges zu finden. Ist unbekannt und deswegen wirds wahrscheinlich nichts von ihr geben. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Hurlewutz (21 Dez. 2014)

sga5 schrieb:


> In der Sendung hat es geheissen, Paulina macht auch erotische Shootings bzw. oben ohne Fotos - Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wo sind diese Fotos zu sehen?



Die macht - unter dem Pseudonym BustyTeen - inzwischen allerhand Sachen, auch HC ...


----------

